# Is Beano safe?



## erinl1972 (Feb 13, 2004)

Now that I am off all soy, dairy, peanuts, etc., I ameating a lot more beans...

Can the gas from these be passed to baby?

None of my eliminations seem to make a difference. So am wondering about taking the Beano-maybe this will help w/her gas at night (it usually starts in middle of the night and goesall through). It's still terrible. We just never sleep well-ever.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

You can definately try it. I don't think that it's unsafe.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't think Beano will hurt.

Is it possible she has a yeast overgrowth? Have you tried giving her probiotics for babies a couple of times a day?

Have you tried Mylicon drops? You can't OD on them - they act physically, not chemically, and aren't absorbed into the body. If the normal dose doesn't work, you can double it and see if that helps.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

I have used beano and not noticed any effect on ds, what helps even more is probiotics. I gave it to ds and it completely eliminated the diarrhea he got from a course of a/b's, and I have used it myself with bean dishes and found it to be helpful, maybe even better than beano. We use Natren's Bifido Factor. HTH


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I wanted to try it too. I stayed away due to the warning about nursing mom, but what doesn't have that warning ?


----------



## erinl1972 (Feb 13, 2004)

But can I use the probiotics if i am off all dairy? We had another bad night last night. i just don't know what to do, what to eat. she isn't crying at night anymore which is a huge plus obviously but she's kicking and twisting. neither of us sleep well at all. i just feel lost.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

It won't hurt to try it, all it contains are the cultures that are already present in the intestine anyhow. It shouldn't matter that you are off dairy as far as affecting how it works, maybe you were asking how would you know if it's the probiotics or the elimination diet that's helping, if she improves?

The kind we use are non-dairy based, check labels because many are based on milk products. There is a particular strain that is most often recommended for infants, one of the bifidus types. I just mixed the dose with a little EBM and gave it with a medicine dropper.


----------

